# Indoor Clay Oval at Classic RC Raceways



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

What do you guy's think about a indoor clay oval. We already have the track and most of the material to build the building over the tracks(Asphaltand Clay)outside. If we get enough interest we can have it up in about 1 month. This year the thought is to have the clay oval. Next year we would add the offroad to it. Alot of people has talked to me about it, I'm just trying to get a feel for how many would show.

Steve


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The way RC is these days I would say No Way !!!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Indoor off-road would be cool. No interest on clay indoor oval here though.
Jeff


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Indoor Dirt Offroad = Yes

Indoor Dirt Oval = No

I think the money/effort would be better spent improving the exisitng indoor track facility: Paint, Bathroom, air filtration, lighting, barriers, another AMB decoder, new CRC Carpet.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

agholub said:


> Indoor Dirt Offroad = Yes
> 
> Indoor Dirt Oval = No
> 
> I think the money/effort would be better spent improving the exisitng indoor track facility: Paint, Bathroom, air filtration, lighting, barriers, another AMB decoder, new CRC Carpet.


Well said Andy. I agree 100%
Jeff


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Well said Andy. I agree 100%
> Jeff


The whole reason for puting in another track is to get a better turn out. I've talked to quite a few people about a indoor clay oval and was needing to get more interest before decideing what to do. The inside of this building is all new except the lights. As this place goes forward the walls will be finished, there is going to be a new ceiling put in with all new lights and a new source of heating and ac. But all that is being payed for by the people that owns the building. The carpet is not even a year old and if I'm going to need to replace the carpet every year (3400 bucks), well thats just not going to happen and I didn't really know there was anything wrong with it to begin with. The thing is, if this place is going to exist, I need to put tracks in that make money thats what pays the bills.

Steve


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

General said:


> The whole reason for puting in another track is to get a better turn out. I've talked to quite a few people about a indoor clay oval and was needing to get more interest before decideing what to do. The inside of this building is all new except the lights. As this place goes forward the walls will be finished, there is going to be a new ceiling put in with all new lights and a new source of heating and ac. But all that is being payed for by the people that owns the building. The carpet is not even a year old and if I'm going to need to replace the carpet every year (3400 bucks), well thats just not going to happen and I didn't really know there was anything wrong with it to begin with. The thing is, if this place is going to exist, I need to put tracks in that make money thats what pays the bills.
> 
> Steve


Steve you can do what ever you want as far as the tracks go. I was just letting you know that I personally have no interest in clay oval. If you get enough interest in it then by all means I would say go for it. I was just concerned about spreading the racers out too thin.
Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

The only way I would have done it is if I had enough interest in it. I already have most of the supplies to do it with, But by the way its looking there would not be enough people so now its time to figure something else out. If things dont pick up soon we might just fill the carpet track with dirt. That will pull enough, i would just hate to take the carpet away from all the racers who has supported this place for the last 15 years.

Steve


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

How many people showed up for the outside dirt oval? A few 18T's and 3 or 4 Losi Sliders/Late Models. It was shut down early to see if the carpet would draw more. Even though turn out is still light, it draws more than the 5 we got at the end of the dirt.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Not to be rude...

How many more tracks are you going to try to put in before you figure out that the tracks arent the reason why people arent showing up???

Just an observation...


----------



## mgood (Aug 19, 2008)

Not to be rude Natalie but i think more tracks are great ideas.Mostly a indoor dirt track you could race all year round rain,snow etc.Where i use to race they had both carpet and dirt and it was busy ever weekend.He is getting a good crowd racers for indoor now.What would it confuse you if he had that more then one track? Steve has some great ideas and i hope he does most of them.He's done a great job with the place.Keep up the great work Steve!!!!!!!Steve you got alot of peoples support take the good ones and forget about the STUPID A$$ people out there.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

mgood said:


> Not to be rude Natalie but i think more tracks are great ideas.Mostly a indoor dirt track you could race all year round rain,snow etc.Where i use to race they had both carpet and dirt and it was busy ever weekend.He is getting a good crowd racers for indoor now.What would it confuse you if he had that more then one track? Steve has some great ideas and i hope he does most of them.He's done a great job with the place.Keep up the great work Steve!!!!!!!Steve you got alot of peoples support take the good ones and forget about the STUPID A$$ people out there.


LOL, if you only knew the whole story... you have a PM headin your way pal.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Not to be rude...
> 
> How many more tracks are you going to try to put in before you figure out that the tracks arent the reason why people arent showing up???
> 
> Just an observation...


None, just trying to use the ones we have.

Steve


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that it would be fun to run a indoor dirt oval. Never done it but I think it would be cool but thats just me. Deffinatly would keep things different. You get tired of running carpet go to dirt. you get tierd of dirt go to carpet. Thats just me.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW. Let's get ready to rumble.
Seriously folks chill out.
Being on the outside of the whole Steve/Nat. fight I am torn between wanting to support my local track(Classic) and race with my friend(Nat).
I don't know all the details about the problem nor do I want to.
I know that when I race at other tracks and mention Classic to fellow racers they think that there is still a banked oval on the inside. What I suggest is a name change for the track and some advertising. I know that ads cost money but it would get the word around about the tracks.
I agree with Nat that more tracks is not the answer.
Just my 2 cents,
Jeff


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RC needs MORE people Lot's.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes sir, it seems to be a little slow these days. Thats why I was thinking of covering the clay track but it seems that I would just be beating a dead horse.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

True the times stinks right now thats the only reason for thinking about doing something to get racers in the door. The whole thing about putting a roof over the track we already have is, theres not a indoor clay oval around here but there are alot of clay oval tracks outside. So whats that leave? Alot of people who have their cars setting till spring. Thats why there was a thought of putting a roof over the track that is already here. And supplies that are already here. I got a road course that draws very few people weekly, not enough to even keep it running but I do because of the people that come here and the people that say they are going to come. When people make observations they need to look at the whole picture and realize why it is that I am asking the fellow racers opinion. Not that were just going to run another track, but were trying to run a track that is going to have the turnout that we need. It dont mean its going to get done its asking their opinion. Yes, maybe more advertising,but let me tell ya we already are, and have been. I dont know the answer, I just know we need to get more racers in the door.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

steve pm


----------

